# WebDAV et ComicFlow



## Azergoth (13 Décembre 2011)

Salut, J'utilise ComicFlow pour lire des BD sur mon iPad et je vois que ça marche avec webDAV... Mais comment ça marche? Comment configurer tout ce petit monde?
Merci d'avance


----------

